# New Member and Gun!



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi - I ordered my first gun - a SIG p226 stainless elite .40 cal . Will get it tomorrow!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

definately! can i upload them straight to here or do i need to do a photobucket thing?


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, got to do the PB or Dropbox thing.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Job,
The 226 is a nice shooting gun in .40!!!!! :smt068

Lateck,


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_Welcome aboard and congrats on your new pistol. This is a good place but, get thee over to the sig forum also and you will have a double well to draw from on info and the little knicks and kinks. Both places are great places to learn and great folks to learn from. Again congrats. I have the 229R in .40 and I love it._


----------

